# We are worthy



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

of being loved.
of happiness.
of peace of mind.
of joy.
of safety.
of fun.
of trust.
of positivity.

We are worthy of the good life we all want, and deserve. We will have to fight to get and maintain it, and we must all move forward. Just because the one we love right now can't reciprocate, the one that can love us is on the way. Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

:smthumbup: :iagree: Nice.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am worthy of a beer in about 30 minutes.

and all those things, too


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. And we have all survived another day....


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

just what i needed to see... thanks


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I don't have any beer, but I got the spirit to know we will be fine. This is our destiny. It ain't easy, but it will be what it be ;o) We are better today than we were yesterday, and tomorrow we are going to be marvelous!


----------



## onceagain (May 31, 2011)

AMEN. It's time I tell myself that, make myself believe it and live it everyday. Thank you!!:smthumbup: Who needs him anyway? What a waste of 3 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank God it's over now and I didn't waste anymore time on that fool!


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

We are worthy of our peace, comfort, joy and unconditional love. A book I am reading states:

- Watch for emotional collosions they can be damaging toward our future

- We get custody of ourself during a divorce

- Let go of the past, there is no future in it

- I can only live in the present if I let go of the past


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@d1221, so true and powerful notations. I am trying to live by the creed of letting go of the past and moving forward. Not sure what is in the future, but I am ready for it. I have to be I got nothing else.


----------



## onceagain (May 31, 2011)

of another glass of Grey Goose and Cranberry Juice..lite of course...have to watch the calories


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Stolen, and slightly edited, thanks


----------



## Stuckinarut (Oct 11, 2010)

Love it


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

The weekend is here, and we each have so much to be thankful for. Go out and have a blast ths weekend. We can't let the misery of separation from the ones we love take away any happiness and joy we each deserve. Have a good one.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

hesnothappy said:


> The weekend is here, and we each have so much to be thankful for. Go out and have a blast ths weekend. We can't let the misery of separation from the ones we love take away any happiness and joy we each deserve. Have a good one.


yes 

and I am worthy of my rave tutu, rave boots, and hopefully my excellent night out with my friends for my birthday. Solo for the first time in six years, and almost completely content with myself as I am. Enjoy the weekend everyone


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Go on with yo bad self, Happy Birthday and enjoy your special night. Don't hurt nobody tonight LOLOLOL


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

I've been coming back and reading the original post to remind myself of all of that. Today I feel like I can let go of the past and of my ex. Tomorrow? Who knows. But TODAY I can believe all those good things we all deserve...


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@ WomanScorned, together we will come through this, and move to a really good spot ;o)


----------

